# Going To Turn In My Device



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

I am going to flash a non rooted 605.5 and take this thing back. The shoddy 4G data is too much to fight with anymore. I would rather have a 3G only phone and have normal data speeds then dropped 4G data. Anyone else have these issues with this phone?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## aldeghij (Jul 20, 2011)

Nope mine is perfect.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Depends on rom and radio configuration. I've had problems in the past but nothing that couldn't be fixed with a radio update or newer rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Or you could just go into the radio settings and set it to CDMA auto


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lowrenttechguy said:


> I am going to flash a non rooted 605.5 and take this thing back. The shoddy 4G data is too much to fight with anymore. I would rather have a 3G only phone and have normal data speeds then dropped 4G data. Anyone else have these issues with this phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Hopefully they see you are on a ROM version that isn't out and tell you so sorry we don't take rooted/modified devices back.


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never had any data issues. Stock, rooted sense, and AOSP have all been fine for me. Could be that you're in a shoddy 4G location?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mr2 radio on cm7 for me is stable stable stable!!! 4g is strong mr2 radio is nothing but good to me.


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

The wage slaves don't check that, I am running stock with no superuser and in my past experience that is all they look at.

I would say it is shoddy but I have had every 4G device they offer and the TB is the only one I have had issues with.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> Mr2 radio on cm7 for me is stable stable stable!!! 4g is strong mr2 radio is nothing but good to me.


It doesn't matter, I really think its my device, but then again this is my 3rd TB.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

My service has been amazing. I freaking love this phone.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Verizon no longer checks for rooted devices


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Verizon no longer checks for rooted devices


How do you know this?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree with just set it to cdma only


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

If they do or don't doesn't matter now, just running plain Jane GB but I don't know what I should get. I have had all the LTE devices they offer and till the data issue TB has been the best, sadly because I don't like sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

lowrenttechguy said:


> I am going to flash a non rooted 605.5 and take this thing back. The shoddy 4G data is too much to fight with anymore. I would rather have a 3G only phone and have normal data speeds then dropped 4G data. Anyone else have these issues with this phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


in other words, you're returning it so you can buy the nexus. got it.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> in other words, you're returning it so you can buy the nexus. got it.


My thoughts exactly. I'm actually going to do the same thing, but I'll admit it. I LOVE my TB. I love root and rom'in it. However, I love root and rom on Nexus devices even more, and sadly VZW hasn't treated us well until now in that respect. They just run smoother and get updates/development much much quicker and I'm an addict when it comes to this. People be hatin' on the Galaxy Nexus, but that's only because they don't qualify for an upgrade yet......then when they do, the Nexus just happened to grow on them a bit.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

You might want to make sure you are s-off.

Edit s-on my bad. Lol time for bed.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I've always had data issues and still do...never went back to get a new one cause I keep telling myself its the radio but haven't come across one that works for me yet.

I do a lot of traveling on the road and I'm constantly switching between cdma auto and cdma + LTE cause i can't get solid 4G, my phone doesn't handle transitions well and will actually get hung up in between without any data connection at all!!

It's not a big deal to flip a switch but its a pain and shouldn't have to do that. The phone should be able to transition perfectly fine but doesn't.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> I've always had data issues and still do...never went back to get a new one cause I keep telling myself its the radio but haven't come across one that works for me yet.
> 
> I do a lot of traveling on the road and I'm constantly switching between cdma auto and cdma + LTE cause i can't get solid 4G, my phone doesn't handle transitions well and will actually get hung up in between without any data connection at all!!
> 
> It's not a big deal to flip a switch but its a pain and shouldn't have to do that. The phone should be able to transition perfectly fine but doesn't.


+1


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't had a single problem out of my tbolt (other than problems I caused by modding, which I FIX MYSELF btw )

I'm running my own Rom with the leaked 2.11.605.3 radio (I believe 605.5 has the same radio) Never had a problem with data speeds.

Hope you can find a phone that works for you.


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

lowrenttechguy said:


> The wage slaves don't check that, I am running stock with no superuser and in my past experience that is all they look at.
> 
> I would say it is shoddy but I have had every 4G device they offer and the TB is the only one I have had issues with.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How have you had every 4g phone they offer, weren't they all released around same time? If they worked so well why do you have bolt now? Dude sounds like you just like changing phones but that is all good.

But like another poster said if you will settle for 3g just switch the setting to CDMA only and your done.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

DrPepperLives said:


> How do you know this?


I know people they wipe the phone then they disassemble and test the parts


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I already jumped ship for the Inc2.. for various reasons.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I have had a few thunderbolts and they all seem to work better with different radios. My first and third worked best with MR2, my second didn't work at all, and the current (4th) works best with the 605.3 radio. Seems that everyone is different. Hopefully they nailed it better with the G-Nex because that's where I will be going...


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

00negative said:


> How have you had every 4g phone they offer, weren't they all released around same time? If they worked so well why do you have bolt now? Dude sounds like you just like changing phones but that is all good.
> 
> But like another poster said if you will settle for 3g just switch the setting to CDMA only and your done.


I bought the most expensive one and traded em in with in the 14 day period but yeah I love changing devices.

Well also the charge made poor phonecalls in my opinion and the revolution was just a poor device once the new wore off.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> in other words, you're returning it so you can buy the nexus. got it.


Out of upgrades so no, not paying full price for any phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## farkmeil (Aug 10, 2011)

It's actually more sustainable, financially, over time if you factor in early termination fees and the freedom to drop and go to another carrier any time. I'll be out of contract in the spring and won't be buying another phone on contract, ever. Its just too one sided. Serving only the man and leaving me vulnerable.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## lowrenttechguy (Jul 28, 2011)

farkmeil said:


> It's actually more sustainable, financially, over time if you factor in early termination fees and the freedom to drop and go to another carrier any time. I'll be out of contract in the spring and won't be buying another phone on contract, ever. Its just too one sided. Serving only the man and leaving me vulnerable.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


You make a really good point on the one sided contracts but on the other hand, now is becoming a good time because a duel core phone with whatever 4G the carrier uses and nfc are becoming slowly more common.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

lowrenttechguy said:


> Out of upgrades so no, not paying full price for any phone.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


so how exactly were you going to take it back?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah the tbolt is a buggy phone. Im perfectly happy with my dinc2 ans 3g only.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Yeah the tbolt is a buggy phone. Im perfectly happy with my dinc2 ans 3g only.


Ahh the Charge wasn't good enough either huh?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

To the original op no offense dude but sounds like your just looking for reasons to always get new phones. Just saying. But on the other hand I truley think that HTC made good batches of the bolt and bad batches. Its like half the people have had the worst experiences with multiple bolts. And the other half has nothing but great times with their bolts. Doesn't seem to be any in between.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I am a in between one. I've had good days and bad.

I've come to realize I don't need 4G ALL the time so the switch helps but I don't like when i have them times I go ten minutes without any data signal when i know the areas I am in are in fact strong 3g or 4G areas.

I shouldn't have to "reboot" or flip a switch to get a data signal back but i do it often but I'm dealing with it.


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> To the original op no offense dude but sounds like your just looking for reasons to always get new phones. Just saying. But on the other hand I truley think that HTC made good batches of the bolt and bad batches. Its like half the people have had the worst experiences with multiple bolts. And the other half has nothing but great times with their bolts. Doesn't seem to be any in between.


I think a lot of the user experience is circumstantial. My complaints were few until I got a new job. What are my complaints now? Battery...I can get 1/2 a day at best. I no longer have access to WiFi and am on 4G all day long. I personally don't want the troubling of managing my phones radios all day to help improve battery life. I have enough to manage and worry about at work. I need a smartphone to be smart about operation and power management.


----------

